# Omg guys!!!!



## Supa

ANOTHER UPDATE : GUYS DISREGARD THE PREVIOUS UPDATE, I HAD GOTTEN A FALSE POSITIVE ON A BLOOD TEST. I ACTUALLY AM PREGNANT  

*EDIT/UPDATE: GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP TELLING ME CONGRATS. IM REALLY NOT TRYING TO BE RUDE BUT ITS REALLY UPSETTING ME, I EITHER HAD A CHEMICAL PREGNANCY OR FALSE POSITIVE. REFER TO OTHER PAGES FOR DETAILS. THIS HAPPENED THE SAME DAY I WROTE THIS....*

a few. days ago I brought 2 dollar tree tests. I was devastated after I took both and up popped 2 :bfn: I could just feel AF coming on. My stomach was cramping super bad, but still nothing. So today I bought 5 clearblue digital pregnancy tests , I was trying to wait for the morning but I couldn't so I went and took 1, not expecting anything but guess what it said? ....It said PREGNANT , OMG

Guys I'm not telling you this to rub it in your face , I'm telling you to give you hope. I have endometriosis , I had a laparoscopic surgery, I was on lupron depot (if you dont know it puts you in synthetic menopause) I have 1 baby I didn't think I could have others. I got a super BFN on monday which was the day BEFORE my expected period. So statistically there would be no way possible I could be pregnant because it should of showed right? WRONG!

To those who have something wrong re productively, to those who get a bfn at first and give up! There is hope! 

Please pray that my baby sticks and I will pray for all of you , I hope you all get BFP , let me change that I KNOW that all of you will get a BFP!


----------



## lewood88

Congrats hun my auntie and cousin have that its horrid h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## ash211

That's awesome congrats hun!!! Gives me hope that i'll see that amazing word someday soon!! Hoping everything goes well!!


----------



## Hassie

Congrats wishing you a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## Cestamy83

Congrats! I have endo too and it's so easy to think you'll be stuck in TTC hell forever. Can I ask, did you use preseed or any sperm friendly lube?


----------



## choco

Congrats! Wishing you all the best. xx

Do you have any other symptoms? I have been cramping for a few days, but still no AF. However, my periods are irregular so could be that. 

X


----------



## popchick75

Congrats! That is giving me some hope!

Were you doing anything this month? Treatments, supplements, etc ?


----------



## Goldfish

Congrats!! Just wondering when you had your lap for endo? And how long ago did you have the lupron depot? I had similar treatment after my lap (different brand to lupron but similar mode of action) and still no luck...


----------



## alibaba24

congrats xxx


----------



## MamaTex

That is wonderful!! Congrats!


----------



## confused2011

Aww so happy for you :) I hope I get good news tomorrow  Hope this is a sticky little bean and all is well for you <3 Ill be looking forward to being able to be a part of this journey with you :)


----------



## Supa

Looks like the test gave me a false positive.... The digital test clearly said pregnant but... I have taken 2 others and went to the hospital where they took to and negative.... I'm heartbroken... Pray for me...


----------



## kalou1972

Omg chic ...hope you are ok. I honestly didnt think it was possible for a test to give a false Positive as it must have selected some hormone !!lost of hugs xx


----------



## Supa

kalou1972 said:


> Omg chic ...hope you are ok. I honestly didnt think it was possible for a test to give a false Positive as it must have selected some hormone !!lost of hugs xx

I didn't think it was possible either... But I did some research on the test used and it said it gives women false positive and false hopes all the time.
Stay away from clear blue digital tests. The hospital said I had an Uti and that's why AF has been delayed... I'm just completely devastated right now.


----------



## ash211

Im so sorry hun . . I can't imagine how youre feeling right now . . Praying for strength for you and that you'll have luck here in the future.


----------



## SusieC

Supa - I'm so sorry for you, that is so sad and heart breaking


----------



## Supa

Thank you both... I keep going back and forth from feeling like I'll be ok to breaking down and crying. 

What hurts the most is i went to the store and bought prenatal pills, I told my best friend who was so happy she cried, my boyfriend told his brother he was going to be an uncle. I was just so happy, and now all that has been taken away from me... 

I even made a doctors appointment on the 6th...I'm going to keep that because I want to see if I may be had a chemical pregnancy... 

Part of me feels like there is still hope but I'm trying to figure out if it's wishful thinking or if God has something in store because I know he's so great, the laws of physics and science don't apply to him.... 

I don't know guys, my mind is a complete and total mess.


----------



## popchick75

Did they do a blood test at the hospital? Maybe it was a chemical?


----------



## Supa

Yes they did both urine and blood test. Negative. I was thinking maybe chemical also


----------



## BabyD331

Congrats! I wish you a happy pregnancy and a healthy baby! 

I hope my BFP is just around the corner. I have BFN's, no AF but have the same cramps you were talking about.


----------



## Supa

BabyD331 said:


> Congrats! I wish you a happy pregnancy and a healthy baby!
> 
> I hope my BFP is just around the corner. I have BFN's, no AF but have the same cramps you were talking about.


Please read the rest of my post.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Supa

Guys please stop saying congrats to me. I'm sorry I'm not trying to be rude.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Supa

....


----------



## Cestamy83

Supa, don't be offended, clearly these girls aren't reading before they post... don't ask me why, but they aren't. The mods should have moved this out of BFP announcements... 

Again, sorry to hear, you'll get your sticky bean that you so much deserve soon. Much love and hugs-

xoxoxox


----------



## Bevziibubble

Im so sorry, I read it wrong and thought you had got your BFP. I apologise :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Supa

Cestamy83 said:


> Supa, don't be offended, clearly these girls aren't reading before they post... don't ask me why, but they aren't. The mods should have moved this out of BFP announcements...
> 
> Again, sorry to hear, you'll get your sticky bean that you so much deserve soon. Much love and hugs-
> 
> xoxoxox

Thank you so much, I know it's a mistake that they keep saying congrats but it's very upsetting that I have to keep seeing congrats and there is nothing to congratulate me for...not anymore.


----------



## Supa

Bevziibubble said:


> Im so sorry, I read it wrong and thought you had got your BFP. I apologise :hugs: xx


It's ok , honest mistake.


----------



## Supa

Chris77 said:


> Congrats!


.....


----------



## Cestamy83

Supa said:


> Cestamy83 said:
> 
> 
> Supa, don't be offended, clearly these girls aren't reading before they post... don't ask me why, but they aren't. The mods should have moved this out of BFP announcements...
> 
> Again, sorry to hear, you'll get your sticky bean that you so much deserve soon. Much love and hugs-
> 
> xoxoxox
> 
> Thank you so much, I know it's a mistake that they keep saying congrats but it's very upsetting that I have to keep seeing congrats and there is nothing to congratulate me for...not anymore.Click to expand...


You will have many chances again to be a momma. I can't pretend I know what you're going through, but it will happen for you. It's always darkest before the dawn.

Can you delete this thread since you started it? Maybe it won't be as annoying reading "congrats" every day. :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Cestamy83 said:


> Supa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cestamy83 said:
> 
> 
> Supa, don't be offended, clearly these girls aren't reading before they post... don't ask me why, but they aren't. The mods should have moved this out of BFP announcements...
> 
> Again, sorry to hear, you'll get your sticky bean that you so much deserve soon. Much love and hugs-
> 
> xoxoxox
> 
> Thank you so much, I know it's a mistake that they keep saying congrats but it's very upsetting that I have to keep seeing congrats and there is nothing to congratulate me for...not anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will have many chances again to be a momma. I can't pretend I know what you're going through, but it will happen for you. It's always darkest before the dawn.
> 
> Can you delete this thread since you started it? Maybe it won't be as annoying reading "congrats" every day. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Maybe you can request this thread to be locked hun :hugs:


----------



## Supa

I thought this was hilarious how much it was upsetting me to see congrats because I thought I wasn't pregnant and I actually am! Lo

I'm sorry ladies, I had got a negative BLOOD test so I thought that was the end of it.


----------



## popchick75

Supa said:


> I thought this was hilarious how much it was upsetting me to see congrats because I thought I wasn't pregnant and I actually am! Lo
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, I had got a negative BLOOD test so I thought that was the end of it.

Wait....what happened?? You *are*?


----------



## BabyD331

popchick75 said:


> Supa said:
> 
> 
> I thought this was hilarious how much it was upsetting me to see congrats because I thought I wasn't pregnant and *I actually am!* Lo
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, I had got a negative BLOOD test so I thought that was the end of it.
> 
> Wait....what happened?? You *are*?Click to expand...

That's wss! CONGRATS SUPA! Maybe we all secretly knew you were actually pregnant and that's why everyone was ignoring you, hehe :haha:

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## Supa

popchick75 said:


> Supa said:
> 
> 
> I thought this was hilarious how much it was upsetting me to see congrats because I thought I wasn't pregnant and I actually am! Lo
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, I had got a negative BLOOD test so I thought that was the end of it.
> 
> Wait....what happened?? You *are*?Click to expand...

Yes! :) The hospital blood test and urine test were wrong! The doctor said I am pregnant.


----------



## Supa

BabyD331 said:


> popchick75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supa said:
> 
> 
> I thought this was hilarious how much it was upsetting me to see congrats because I thought I wasn't pregnant and *I actually am!* Lo
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, I had got a negative BLOOD test so I thought that was the end of it.
> 
> Wait....what happened?? You *are*?Click to expand...
> 
> That's wss! CONGRATS SUPA! Maybe we all secretly knew you were actually pregnant and that's why everyone was ignoring you, hehe :haha:
> 
> SO HAPPY FOR YOU!Click to expand...

LOL Thank you! Maybe that's why lol. I feel bad for getting upset and everyone. I am so happy now :D


----------



## popchick75

My mouth just fell open! That's amazing! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Supa

My mouth fell open when I found out to! To be pregnant with a negative blood test? Oh my goodness, I thank God.

Thank you so much girl!

I'm hoping you get you're bfp for number 2 soon!


----------

